# Headset Angebot Frage (Logitech G930)



## Deitso (28. Juli 2012)

Ich hab vor mir das Logitech G930 zu bestellen vorab hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Headset oder Empfehlungen?
Bei Amazon.de gibts dieses angebot: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G930-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1343483825&sr=1-1
Jetzt hab ich beim surfen das hier entdeckt: Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930 with 7.1 Surround Sound: Electronics 
nun meine Frage hab ich irgendwelche Nachteile wenn ich das Gerät billigere bestelle ist ja schließlich das gleiche Headset oder?
Falls ich mir das Headset kaufe müsste ich mir doch auch ne 7.1 soundkarte zulegen hat da jemand Vorschläge?
Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.

danke schon mal für die Hilfe 
lg Deitso


----------



## Defenz0r (28. Juli 2012)

Logitröt ist nicht wirklich gut für Musik zu hören bzw als Headset.
Würde dir da eher zu Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Headset: Amazon.de: Elektronik raten ^^


----------



## Dub_y0 (28. Juli 2012)

*/*

/123123


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

Bääh Logitech, lieber ein Knalltrauma. Muss es Kabellos sein und ein " Headset "? Ich würde da lieber einen vernünftigen Kopfhörer + Soundkarte und dazu ev. Ansteckmicro / Tischmicro nehmen.


----------



## Deitso (28. Juli 2012)

und wie siehts mit dem razer tiamat aus?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

Ein Stereokopfhörer und eine Soundkarte mit virt. Dolby Headphone macht genau das gleiche und das wohl sogar besser. Mein Ausflug zu 5.1 Headsets  dauerte 10 min


----------



## Deitso (29. Juli 2012)

beim Tiamat meine ich selbstverständlich das 7.1 modell


----------



## Quppi (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch für kh + sk + Mikro. Kommst billiger und qualitativ viel hochwärtiger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2012)

Deitso schrieb:


> beim Tiamat meine ich selbstverständlich das 7.1 modell



Noch besser, es gibt ja quasi kaum Material dafür. Ich würde es mir wenigstens 10 x überlegen ob ich so eine Summe für überteuerten Gamimgmüll ausgeben würde.


----------



## Deitso (29. Juli 2012)

mich würde immernoch interessieren ob ich nachteile habe wenn ich das mir ein headset vom amerikanischen Amazn bestellen würde?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2012)

Möglich :Keine Garantie, Mwst nachzahlung, Zoll, lange Wartezeiten.


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

Außer eventuell Zollgebühren (?) und klanglich einen ziemlich Mist haste eigentlich keine Nachteile


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2012)

Deitso schrieb:


> mich würde immernoch interessieren ob ich nachteile habe wenn ich das mir ein headset vom amerikanischen Amazn bestellen würde?



Andere Garantiebedingungen und höherer Aufwand / Zeit  bei Inanspruchnahme usw.


----------



## Deitso (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich hätte schon gerne ein Headset mit super klang qualität... kann noch jemand eins empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2012)

Geh in den nächsten Hifi Laden und höre mal ein paar Kopfhörer zur Probe, dazu eine Soundkarte wie zb die Xonar DX und ein Ansteckmicro oder Tischmicro


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

> Also ich hätte schon gerne ein Headset mit super klang qualität... kann noch jemand eins empfehlen?


Beyerdynamic MMX 300 beyerdynamic MMX 300 - Premium Gaming-Headset 
Ansonsten musst du für gute Qualität einen HiFi-Kopfhörer + Mic greifen. Das ist die deutlich bessere Wahl


----------



## Dub_y0 (29. Juli 2012)

*/*

/123123


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2012)

Dub_y0 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Logitech G35 ( das gleiche nur mit Kabel ) und kann dir sagen das die Teile nach max 1 Jahr kaputt gehen, und grade das G930 hat max 10std laufzeit, falls du mal ne nacht durchamchen willst kannste es also vergessen


 Nä alter, laber kein Scheiß! Ich habe mein G35 schon über ein Jahr! Täglich mindestens 2 Stunden auf, am Wochenende Mindestens 7 und im Moment seit knapp 4 Wochen 8-20 Stunden täglich.
Da ist nichts kaputt und zum Zocken echt perfekt (hier geht es aber ja um Musik)... In CS:S höre ich alles perfekt, Mikro macht keine Störgeräusche.

Nur mal so am Rande... Diese nach 1 jahr Aussage ist echt lächerlich... Dann auch noch verallgemeinert lol


----------



## iceman650 (29. Juli 2012)

"Maximum" ein Jahr ist natürlich nicht die Realität.
Aber was ganz klar die Realität ist, dass die Logitechs gerne kaputtgehen. 
Also die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen 

Gruß 

PS: In den Ferien 8-20h am Tag - dafuq?


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2012)

Also meins ist noch ganz. Mag aber auch am Umgang liegen 

Ja, Spiele eig. Die ganze Zeit CSS / schaue esl tv. 
Tragekomfort ist perfekt.


----------



## Dub_y0 (29. Juli 2012)

*/*

/123123


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2012)

Meine fresse bist du dumm alter.
Leute, die nicht mit google umgehen können, sollte man nicht ins Forum schreiben lassen. Nur mal so viel zur Aussage, das man ein Polster nicht nachkaufen kann  Eisgold.de > Headset > G - Serie Augen aufmachen!!!!! Siehst du das? Ja, da steht *Ersatzteil*, weißt du schon was das heißt? Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht, also hier nochmal für dich (mit google scheinst du ja überfordert zu sein) Ersatzteil Lies ganz genau! Wenn du nicht lesen kannst, benutze bitte die Sprachausgabe



Du hattest schon 3x das G35?  So schlecht kann es ja dann doch gar nicht sein, oder? Wenn das bei dir so schnell kaputt geht, hast du entweder nen Wasserkopf, bist zu dumm damit umzugehen oder behandelst es schlecht.
Wenn meins kaputt gehen würde, würde ich mir lieber ein anderes Headset zum gamen kaufen, was mir noch mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. 

PS: Das Nerd nehme ich mal als Kompliment. 


So, hier nun mein Headset nach über einem Jahr, ohne jeglichen Bruch, riss, what ever.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2012)

Ist keine offizielle Seite und Ohrpolster sehe ich immer noch nicht.
Logitech ist einfach eine Firma die keine wirkliche Kompetenz im Audiobereich hat und auch Tastaturen zu teuer verkauft.


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle Dreck aufm Bildschirm?
Es gibt ne zweite Seite, Süßer 
Eisgold.de > Headset > G - Serie > Logitech Ersatzteil G35 / G930 / F540 Ohrmuscheln Polster

Oh, tut mir natürlich Leid, dass es keine offizielle Seite ist. Wo ist der Nachteil? Die Teile werden auf Nachfrage einfach nur ausgebaut und dann geschickt. Bestimmt billiger, als Logitech sie verkaufen WÜRDE.


----------



## iceman650 (29. Juli 2012)

Sorry, wenn es bei dir nicht kaputt geht dann toi toi toi, aber es ist definitiv nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut.
Und ich würde es natürlich auch als Kompliment nehmen, wenn mich jemand weil ich nichts zu tun habe als "nerd" bezeichnet


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Oh, tut mir natürlich Leid, dass es keine offizielle Seite ist. Wo ist der Nachteil? Die Teile werden auf Nachfrage einfach nur ausgebaut und dann geschickt. Bestimmt billiger, als Logitech sie verkaufen WÜRDE.


 
Damit leist er einen großen Betrag zur Verschmutzung der Umwelt und Logitech genauso weil sie für den Müll produzieren.


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2012)

Habe ich gesagt, dass es für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist? NEIN. Ich habe lediglich die Aussage widerlegt, dass die Dinger nach einem Jahr kaputt gehen. 
Sind andere Headsets für die Ewigkeit gebaut? Wohl kaum.

Kannst dir ja gerne mal den Wikipediaeintrag zu "Nerd" durchlesen: Nerd 
In der Schule gibt es auch den ein oder anderen, der mich so nennt und sich dabei cool fühlt. Und, ist das mir egal? Ja. Wenn sie das merken und es sie aufregt, schlagen die auch gerne mal zu, doch so schwach ist der Nerd dann doch wieder nicht  (Im Gegensatz zu Turbosnake, der sich im Waküthread beschwert hat 5kg nen km zu tragen ).

Das die alle schön auswendig lernen können mag ja toll sein, ich kann aber besser logisch denken als die aus meiner Klasse usw. Deshalb können die auch ihre Vokabeln besser und ich bin Mathe, Physik, EDV besser.
Das bessere Leben werde ich später mal haben. Mit ihrem auswendig lernen kommen die nicht weit. Da kann ich mit ner 4 in Französisch leben, da achtet die nächste Schule eh nicht drauf.

Also, Nerd ist für mich ein Kompliment und keine Beleidigung. Soll ich lieber raus gehen und mit Freunden Rentner beleidigen, saufen, rauchen? Nö! Die sollen mal schön draußen das Leben genießen, ich lerne lieber spielerisch 

Aber jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Thema, sonst bekommt der TE nie ein Headset 

@Turbo: Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viel du zur Umweltverschmutzung beiträgst  Tu mal nicht so auf Ökofurzer


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2012)

> Sind andere Headsets für die Ewigkeit gebaut? Wohl kaum.


Wenn ich vom MMX300 ausgehe und die typische BD Qualität  , da BD als Hersteller praktisch ALLES selbst anbietet. Damit wirst du auch in 10 Jahren noch deine Freude haben.

@Koyo
Mir geht es um die Unternehmen, die das rein tun um ihren Gewinn zu steigern.


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2012)

Wird das Material da nie spröde?

Das mit der Gewinnsteigerung könnte schon sehr Realitätsnah sein, doch die andere Seite muss man auch überdenken. Wie viele Produkte wird Logitech wohl haben? Ich kann es nicht gut schätzen aber es werden schon verdammt viele sein, sollen sie dann für jedes einzelne Produkt jedes Einzelteil nochmal einzeln verkaufen?  Irgendwie müssen die sich ja außerdem auch über wasser halten. Wenn man alles nachkaufen könnte, würde sich das ja irgendwann nicht mehr lohnen. 
Für mich persönlich hat sich der Preis vom G35 in Relation zum Gebrauch schon bewährt. So viel wie ich das schon getragen und glücklich genutzt habe... Da ist der Preis schon lange wieder gut gemacht.

Aber das ist auch Ansichtssache. Nehmen wir mal Bf3 und CSS. Bf3 hat mich 50 Euro gekostet. CSS hat mich 5 Euro gekostet. Bf3 habe ich jetzt 164 Stunden gespielt. Css habe ich 622 Stunden gespielt.
Bf3 hat sich zwar gelohnt, aber wurde dann immer schlechter und jetzt machen die nochmal fett Kohle mit irgendwelchen Addons usw. 
Die Firmen wollen halt meistens nur dein Geld. Die Nebenwirkungen können denen doch egal sein. 
Du als Verbraucher willst nur das Produkt für einen geringen Preis. Und somit bestimmt die Nachfrage den Preis. Also, Headset kaputt = Juhu für die Unternehmen, du BRAUCHST JA UNBEDINGT ein  neues, also KAUFST du auch ein neues. Dem Unternehmen ist es egal, ob da jetzt ein Draht gerissen ist oder das Teil abgebrannt ist, hauptsache kohle. Du kommst aber nicht drum rum, da du es ja brauchst.
Bei den Benzinpreisen werden ja auch Alternativen gesucht, aber der Großteil der Leute zieht mit den Preisen mit, da sie ohne Benzin einfach nicht zur Arbeit usw. kommen.

Die Kernfrage hierbei ist aber dann, ob die Unternehmen das Geld brauchen um sich über Wasser zu halten oder um sich ein fettes Polster zu bauen. Ich denke hierbei gibt es Unterschiede. Du sagst, sie wollen damit ihr Polster aufbessern, aber wie es wäre, wenn es für jeden kleinen Scheiß ein günstiges Ersatzteil gäbe, das weiß man nunmal nicht. Ob sich Logitech dann mit den kleinen Einnahmen über Wasser halten könnte hmm...
Ohne nen Wirtschaftssuperdoktor können wir da ewig Diskutieren


----------



## Diavel (29. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Wird das Material da nie spröde?


 
Der Plastikanteil ist halt deutlich geringer. Bügel und Halterungen bestehen beim MMX 300 komplett aus Stahl. Verschleißteile wie die Ohrpolster oder die Bügelpolsterung sind selbstverständlich als Ersatzteil vom Hersteller zu haben. Im Prinzip kann man sogar jedes Einzelteil des Kopfhörers nachkaufen. Und das bei manchen Modellreihen seit über 20 Jahren!

Wenn ich mir aber bei mir zum Beispiel den T90 anschaue weiß ich direkt das das Teil auch ohne Ersatzteile locker 15-20 Jahre mitmachen wird. Wahrscheinlich bedeutend länger. Und das Ding wird auch dann noch ein Oberklasse Kopfhörer sein und mindestens 50% des Neupreises bringen. Wenn man das dann pro Jahr runterrechnet liegen die Kosten für so ein Ding bei grade mal 12,50€ pro Jahr. Ohne Treiberabhängigkeit oder ähnliches.

Grüße


----------



## Dub_y0 (29. Juli 2012)

*/*

/123123


----------



## bocki99 (29. August 2013)

Hallo.
In einem Beitrag wurde die Firma Eisgold.de erwähnt...
Ich brauche ein Paar Abdeckungen, weil diese bei mir weggebrochen sind..
Pro Abdeckung will diese Firma 9 euro inkl. Versand pro Teil.
Ich brauche 6 und wollte von ihm ein Angebot haben.
Er will partout das ich 54 euro zahle.
Also auch 6 mal Porto, wo man es doch in einem Brief verschicken kann.
Sein Schreiben dazu : Naja, dann muss man das in einem Paket verschicken und das ist genauso teuer !!!
Vielleicht 20 Gramm per Paket ?

Es kamen immer neue Ausreden, das er nicht mit dem Preis runter muss.
Und sorry.. für ein bisschen gebrauchtes Plastik 54 Euro ?
Dann sah ich, das er den Stick des G930 für 15 Euro verkauft.
Den gibt es neu für 10 Euro bei logitech direkt.
Was er macht nennt man Wucher..
Gut, Ich muiss ja nicht dort kaufen und kann warten bis sich irgendwann eine andere möglichkeit auftut, aber das grenzt schon an Betrug.
Gruss
Bocki


----------

